# Looking Back: Nelson Trade



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Trading Washington's 05 1st rounder for Jameer, good trade?

Keep in mind that was the 20th overall pick this year, players such as Jarrett Jack, Julius Hodge and Francisco Garcia were available.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't think so. Because personally, I don't think Nelson is going to be that great at all. Like other posters have said, he's Damon with a beard, and trust me Damon isn't a good player to be compared too. 

Jarret Jack is going to be a better player in the NBA then Nelson will, but hey, hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> I don't think so. Because personally, I don't think Nelson is going to be that great at all. Like other posters have said, he's Damon with a beard, and trust me Damon isn't a good player to be compared too.
> 
> Jarret Jack is going to be a better player in the NBA then Nelson will, but hey, hindsight is always 20/20.



Jack might be a better player than Nelson. Might not. I don't see why people underestimate Nelson so much. He played very well last year. Averaging 15 ppg, 5 apg, 5 rpg in 26 starts last season shooting at 50% is nothing to sneeze at for a rookie.

I think it was a good trade as long as Orlando doesn't ruin Nelson's development.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Good trade for us as far as I'm concerned. Nelson only averaged like 15/5/5/50% FG when he started. Those are pretty great numbers for a rookie considering he plays one of the toughest, if not the toughest position in the NBA. He was also considered a top 10 pick before the draft and we got him for a 20 something pick. 

And what is wrong with Damon? He was an awesome player until he got mixed up in drugs.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> I don't think so. Because personally, I don't think Nelson is going to be that great at all. Like other posters have said, he's Damon with a beard, and trust me Damon isn't a good player to be compared too.
> 
> Jarret Jack is going to be a better player in the NBA then Nelson will, but hey, hindsight is always 20/20.


How does Jameer Nelson's game remind you of Damon's? I know coming out they were compared, as well as Tim Hardaway but I don't see it. Damon throws up the 3 a ton more than Nelson, and their shooting percentages are at other ends of the spectrum. Perhaps the Stoudamire of the Raptors, but he's now a shell of the player he use to be. Now Stoudamire just chucks the rock from 25+ feet. 21 3 point attempts in one game, Nelson is definitely not that selfish and hasn't even attempted 21 shots ever. Nelson is definitely not as selfish as Stoudamire nowadays.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Jameer will develop into a Mike Bibby type point guard if he is given a chance. Book it.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

dont compare nelson to damon. please. that's a low blow.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Jameer will develop into a Mike Bibby type point guard if he is given a chance. Book it.


Thank you. That's always who I compare Nelson to, Mike Bibby. I see Mike Bibby everytime I see Nelson play, and in my opinion Bibby is the best PG in the league not named Kidd or Nash. Nelson's shot is coming along extremely nicely, and while he's a very capable scorer he looks to create for others first and to run the offense rather than looking for his shot. Occasionally he'll take an ill-advised heat check, but not too often. Orlando needs to keep him as their PG of the future. It beats me why they were looking for a PG in the draft this year.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Jarret Jack is going to be a better player in the NBA then Nelson will, but hey, hindsight is always 20/20.


It's fine for you to have your own opinion, but as a known Blazer homer you're opinion honestly is taken with a grain of salt when it comes to a Blazer.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

DH12 said:


> Thank you. That's always who I compare Nelson to, Mike Bibby. I see Mike Bibby everytime I see Nelson play, and in my opinion Bibby is the best PG in the league not named Kidd or Nash. Nelson's shot is coming along extremely nicely, and while he's a very capable scorer he looks to create for others first and to run the offense rather than looking for his shot. Occasionally he'll take an ill-advised heat check, but not too often. Orlando needs to keep him as their PG of the future. It beats me why they were looking for a PG in the draft this year.


I wouldn't consider Bibby the third best point in the league at this time (I'd take Davis, Iverson, Billups over Bibby) but he's definitely a solid point. Bibby's a much better comparison than Stoudamire (still don't understand that one), or Tim Hardaway (another comparison I've seen). It's a worry that as fans we are always having to hope that a player isn't traded because of some of our previous bone headed front office moves. Hopefully with the new guys we won't have to be worrying about trading away our good young guys.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

It was a very good trade. I think Nelson was a top 10 talent and I would take him over the other point guards in that draft (except Livingston). 

Please stop with the "Damon with a beard" comparison. Jameer is already a smarter player than Damon could ever dream of being. He's not selfish; even though he puts up a lot of shots he puts up good ones for the most part (46% shooting). He keeps the offense running smoothly and plays aggressive defense. Nelson will be a quality starter in this league for a long time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You would take Nelson over Telfair? Why? 

First, I don't like Nelson's game. He seems very shoot first orientated and he needs to realize, that getting others involved would be a good idea. At St. Joe's he shared the assists with West (who I actually think is a better passer than Nelson).

I think when Diener gets stronger, that if Nelson plays too much to look for his shot, that Orlando will get rid of him. He simply reminds me of a shorter Francis, this guy loves to shoot. I don't want to seem like a Diener homer, but I think when all is said and done, Orlando will be looking to keep Diener as a backup before they do that with Jameer (who will obviously want to start, but I think wouldn't be a good backup because he's too focused on scoring).

Just my two cents.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

DH12 said:


> It's fine for you to have your own opinion, but as a known Blazer homer you're opinion honestly is taken with a grain of salt when it comes to a Blazer.


I'm a known Blazer homer? Wow..thats news to me, I didn't know just because I think Jack will be a better player then Jameer doesn't mean I'm a homer. Trust me I am no were close to a homer as some Blazer fans. 

The reason I said Jameer is like Damon with a beard, is because like HKF said he is focused on scoring more then he is setting up his teammates. Now that is my opinion, atleast from what I've seen from Nelson. And may I say, I haven't seen him a lot, just my opinion from teh few games I've seen him. Now 15/5/5/50% is good, but people can do really well in stretches, so I want to see if he can do as good as this next season, throughout the season.

And yes, Damon was great before he got mixed up with drugs, he averaged 20/7 his rookie year. And as long as Nelson doesn't pick up the habit of dribbling the shot clock down to single digits he'll be a fine point guard. I guess when I think of a good point guard, I think of one that sets up his teammates and scores, and from what I've seen of Jameer he doesn't always do that.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

An important trait of Nelson's that makes him a lot different than Francis and a lot of the other shoot first guys is he doesn't have the bad habit of overdribbling and holding the ball. It was very rare to see him pull a Francis and dribble the clock down to 5 only to hoist an ill-advised jump shot. 

Also, unlike Francis, Nelson seemed to start working better with Howard as the season went on and according to reports from the summer league it seems that they've developed a significant two man game. That's something that is obviously important for Orlando's PG to do.

Nelson does shoot a lot, but it's important to note that a lot of that happened out of necessity when Christie, Hill, and Hedo went down. Nelson led the A-10 in assists his first two seasons. He's shown that he has plenty of point guard skills and even though he's a shoot first point I'd compare him more to Bibby than a guy like Francis as far as style of play.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Captain Obvious said:


> An important trait of Nelson's that makes him a lot different than Francis and a lot of the other shoot first guys is he doesn't have the bad habit of overdribbling and holding the ball. It was very rare to see him pull a Francis and dribble the clock down to 5 only to hoist an ill-advised jump shot.
> 
> Also, unlike Francis, Nelson seemed to start working better with Howard as the season went on and according to reports from the summer league it seems that they've developed a significant two man game. That's something that is obviously important for Orlando's PG to do.
> 
> Nelson does shoot a lot, but it's important to note that a lot of that happened out of necessity when Christie, Hill, and Hedo went down. Nelson led the A-10 in assists his first two seasons. He's shown that he has plenty of point guard skills and even though he's a shoot first point I'd compare him more to Bibby than a guy like Francis as far as style of play.


 I agree, good post. Another difference with Francis taking ill-advised jumpers and Nelson taking the same shots is that Nelson makes a hell of a lot more of them. Nelson was near automatic when left open at the end of the season. Bibby takes a lot of jumpers as well and looks to shoot a lot, but he's extremely good at it and knows how to pick his spots. Nelson was pretty good at picking his spots last year, especially for a rookie PG.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

for all of you who doubt his skill, remember that you have only seen his rookie season. Its impossible to deny that he's got the tools to become an asset at the point guards position instead of a stopgap.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

^^REAL TALK...

people are doubting him already... he barely was getting minutes last year... hes doing decent in the summer league... he shows confidence saying that he wants the starting position and whatever PG the Magic bring in hes going to make sure he starts over them means that he gives his heart on the court.......


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

i dont know what you guys are talking about when you say that jameer is a damon stoudamire like player. i think that somewhere you read that in an article writen by a bad writer who saw that they are the same height, and now you go and say it out loud. its a bad comparison. stoudamire is a guard who looks to score first and shoot lots of threes. jameer is much more a a driving point guard who gets in the lane and creats things for everybody. they really dont compare, and i think that jameer will be a very good starter for many years on this team.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

A point guard can take a good amount of shots without it being a problem. I don't hear the Pistons complaining because Billups likes to pop the 3 in transition.


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

i didnt say that damon was a problem, i said it was a bad comparison to jameer nelson. stop being so defensive of your stupid little pistons.


----------

